# My battle against the evil shoe company aka who was in the right?



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

So yesterday I went and dropped a whole sixty bucks on a new pair of sneakers for a friend of mines birthday. He wears size 9 1/2. The box I got said 9 1/2. I opened the box to make sure both were there and they were both present and accounted for. My mistake was taking the box at face value because it turns out the shoes were a size 9. So I buy them, give them to my friend, and he wears them to work today. At the end of his day his feet were hurting from the shoes so he checks the shoes themselves and finds out they're the wrong size. So I get my receipt and the shoes, the box, and even the fu**ing bag they came in and go back to the mall which is about a 12 mile trip for me one way. I tell them I need to exchange them, they pull out the shoe and because it has been "worn" with a very light layer of dust that you could wipe off with an alcohol rag they can't resell them. Now I could understand if they were caked in mud or had holes tore in them or something but they still look brand new except for a little dirt on the bottom. So now unless I can find a person that wears a size 9 and just happens to need or want a new pair of shoes I'm out sixty dollars. Anyway just out of curiosity and a need to vent I decided to come here and ask you good people your opinion. Who was in the right? Me or the evil shoe store?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 26, 2017)

What's their return policy?  IMHO, a business isn't evil just because they have policies that they go by.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> What's their return policy?  A business isn't evil because they have policies that they go by.


 Apparently their policy is if it's got a slight speck the shoes are unreturnable. But policy shouldn't dictate common sense in my opinion.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2017)

I know a place you can buy used underwear.  Only worn once to church on Sunday.  

Sorry, we are talking about shoes here, shoes that were worn an entire day by a person.  I am not saying your friend is some sort of typhoid Mary, but there are over 100 types of foot fungi, not to mention that due to their natural environment, no matter the amount of washing they are one of the germiest parts of the body.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I know a place you can buy used underwear.  Only worn once to church on Sunday.
> 
> Sorry, we are talking about shoes here, shoes that were worn an entire day by a person.  I am not saying your friend is some sort of typhoid Mary, but there are over 100 types of foot fungi, not to mention that due to their natural environment, no matter the amount of washing they are one of the germiest parts of the body.


 You have a point but what about all the people that try those same pairs of shoes on day after day? By the time you buy a pair of shoes there might have been 100+ feet in them from people trying them on for fit or style. Are those feet magically germ free?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I know a place you can buy used underwear.  Only worn once to church on Sunday.
> 
> Sorry, we are talking about shoes here, shoes that were worn an entire day by a person.  I am not saying your friend is some sort of typhoid Mary, but there are over 100 types of foot fungi, not to mention that due to their natural environment, no matter the amount of washing they are one of the germiest parts of the body.



i like to get off work from my 24 hour shift and immediately go to a shoe store and try on about a dozen pairs of shoes before I go home. its very relaxing. 

probably should have made sure the shoes were clean before returning them. if they were as easy to clean as you say, it probably wouldnt have taken you much time to get back to "like new" condition where returning them wouldnt have been a problem.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

Or maybe I'm not a deceptive little sneak?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2017)

If the shoes were marked incorrectly, that's the fault of the factory and by extension the retailer from whom you purchased them.  Their return policy is null and void.  You entered into and honoured your half of a contract to purchase a pair of 9 1/2 shoes.  They failed, therefore they owe you a pair of 9 1/2 shoes of the type you intended to purchase.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> Apparently their policy is if it's got a slight speck the shoes are unreturnable. But policy shouldn't dictate common sense in my opinion.



Well if that's their policy, then that's their policy.   I always check the actual shoes size for this exact reason.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> If the shoes were marked incorrectly, that's the fault of the factory and by extension the retailer from whom you purchased them.  Their return policy is null and void.  You entered into and honoured your half of a contract to purchase a pair of 9 1/2 shoes.  They failed, therefore they owe you a pair of 9 1/2 shoes of the type you intended to purchase.


 An excellent point. I asked to speak to a manager but "one was not available".


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I know a place you can buy used underwear.  Only worn once to church on Sunday.
> ...


If the shoe store does not have a policy that all shoes must be tried on with socks or foot sox then it is not a place that I will shop for shoes.  Most health codes require that all footwear must be tried on in store with some sort of socks or even better foot sox.   There is also a difference between a couple of minutes and 8 to 10 hours.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 26, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If the shoe store does not have a policy that all shoes must be tried on with socks or foot sox then it is not a place that I will shop for shoes.  Most health codes require that all footwear must be tried on in store with some sort of socks or even better foot sox.   There is also a difference between a couple of minutes and 8 to 10 hours.



But the business is definitely evil if they follow health codes...


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> Anyway just out of curiosity and a need to vent I decided to come here and ask you good people your opinion. Who was in the right? Me or the evil shoe store?


I would never buy an article of clothing for a friend.  

Why didn't you get him a cake?


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> Shutterpug said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway just out of curiosity and a need to vent I decided to come here and ask you good people your opinion. Who was in the right? Me or the evil shoe store?
> ...


 What would he do with two cakes?


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Shutterpug said:
> ...


One for Monday, one for Tuesday.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> Shutterpug said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


 And the dentist on Wednesday.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > If the shoes were marked incorrectly, that's the fault of the factory and by extension the retailer from whom you purchased them.  Their return policy is null and void.  You entered into and honoured your half of a contract to purchase a pair of 9 1/2 shoes.  They failed, therefore they owe you a pair of 9 1/2 shoes of the type you intended to purchase.
> ...


It's amazing how quickly managers can be found and/or decisions rendered in your favour when you discuss *very* loudly, just outside the entrance of a store, the nature of the problem you are having with them, and how their failure to assist has ruined your friend's birthday and cost you your last $60.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Shutterpug said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


 I suppose I'm not confrontational enough for my own good.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 26, 2017)

So if you picked up a box marked 9 1/2 but didn't check to make sure there were two shoes that were actually 9 1/2 in the box (and they were size 9 instead)... probably you should have checked the size on the shoes. At least this sounds like one of those stores where the boxes are out and people take them off the shelves and try them on themselves and shoes get stuck back in the wrong boxes often enough.

And with that policy, it probably would have been better to have the friend try them on at home before wearing them out and about. I don't know how much you can argue with the policy when the shoes had obviously been worn and weren't in new, salable condition anymore. It's lousy though that you're out the money.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> So yesterday I went and dropped a whole sixty bucks on a new pair of sneakers for a friend of mines birthday. He wears size 9 1/2. The box I got said 9 1/2. I opened the box to make sure both were there and they were both present and accounted for. My mistake was taking the box at face value because it turns out the shoes were a size 9. So I buy them, give them to my friend, and he wears them to work today. At the end of his day his feet were hurting from the shoes so he checks the shoes themselves and finds out they're the wrong size. So I get my receipt and the shoes, the box, and even the fu**ing bag they came in and go back to the mall which is about a 12 mile trip for me one way. I tell them I need to exchange them, they pull out the shoe and because it has been "worn" with a very light layer of dust that you could wipe off with an alcohol rag they can't resell them. Now I could understand if they were caked in mud or had holes tore in them or something but they still look brand new except for a little dirt on the bottom. So now unless I can find a person that wears a size 9 and just happens to need or want a new pair of shoes I'm out sixty dollars. Anyway just out of curiosity and a need to vent I decided to come here and ask you good people your opinion. Who was in the right? Me or the evil shoe store?


Whether or not they can resell them is irrelevant. They made the error in the first place by giving you a mislabeled box. They should make up for their mistake even if they have to throw out the shoes.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 26, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Shutterpug said:
> ...


Wear them.  Prolly fit better than the shoes you got.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2017)

otherprof said:


> Whether or not they can resell them is irrelevant. They made the error in the first place by giving you a mislabeled box. They should make up for their mistake even if they have to throw out the shoes.


Agreed!  They should give him a size 9 box to go with the shoes.


----------



## limr (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sorry, but it took your friend all day long to figure out they were the wrong size??


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree with tirediron.  Regardless of whether or not the shoes were worn, they should refund your money.  I would call and ask when they expect a manager to be in and go back in person and firmly and politely insist on a full refund.  I would not argue about the shoes being just a little dirty or barely worn or whatever.  If they bring that up just redirect them to the argument that they were mislabeled and this was not your error.  If the manager refuses, ask for the contact information for the District Manager and the Corporate VP in charge of customer relations (assuming this is a big chain).  Contact them directly and ask for their help.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd call and check with the manager.  If the manager is still unavailable I'd:

Contact via email -

If the shoe store is a chain, go to corporate and voice register your complaint, especially the lack of manager.

If the store is privately owned, contact the owner and register the complaint, especially the lack of a manager.

If no agreement to correct the situation ... start blasting them on social media and the internet.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this still going on?  Good grief!  I find that once again I am odd man out on an issue.  I don't think the shoe store "is right", but I do sympathize with the store in this case.  

Regardless of the actual experience of our member, the circumstances are very odd, and I think the store personnel smell some kind of scam going on.

Could be that the store has been scammed before, and now they're just a little more cautious when dealing with very odd circumstances.

As I wrote earlier, I would not have done that kind of thing in the first place, and for people who do, maybe it's time you learned a lesson.

[Flame-resistant suit on.]


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 27, 2017)

In this case I personally believe the fault does not fall on the store.  Clothes are hung on hangers that say the wrong size, items are placed on the wrong shelves... these are common occurrences, shoppers have to take some responsibility here.  If it was a sealed box, I would certainly agree he didn't get what he paid for and it was mislabeled, but considering he even mentioned checking for two shoes, he was aware of the risk.

However, since it's not a clear black and white case, if he still feels the need to fight for a refund, the quickest way to get a resolution is social media. Go to their FB page, post your experience and outrage..  people tend to jump on the consumers side, so others will back you up... someone from their marketing will contact you Publicly to ensure they will do what is necessary for you to become a happy customer.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Due to the lack of information, I'm not voting.

As often happens, we are getting one side of the story.  We don't know the actual return policy (only the OP's interpretation) nor do we don't know if the store is a self-service type where any customer can remove shoes from, and replace back into the (wrong) boxes; we seem to be assuming the shoe store/company mislabeled the box.

My thought is if the OP feels he was wronged by the company and can't get satisfaction, then he can look into whatever "small claims" court is available to him.   Lessons (hopefully) learned.: read labels before you buy, and have friend read labels and check fit at the beginning of the day, not the end.

Now excuse me, as I am late for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 27, 2017)

limr said:


> I'm sorry, but it took your friend all day long to figure out they were the wrong size??



this.

When I shop for shoes online, I often buy 3 pairs of the same shoe, in 1/2 sizes -/+ over what I normally wear -- you know, so i dont try to shove my fat foot into a shoe too small, and then wear it all day long in pain and violating the return policy so I can ***** about it later...



I also order more than one pair to try out :







got love free shipping and returns...


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

ClickAddict said:


> In this case I personally believe the fault does not fall on the store.
> 
> .. if he still feels the need to fight for a refund, the quickest way to get a resolution is social media.


Even though you believe the store is not at fault, you would still force them to give you money?  Even undeservedly so, as you admit?   

What if some entity was actually wrong? 

Would you then advocate killing somebody?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

pretty much everyone is at fault here. 
The store did not notice the wrong shoe had been placed in the wrong box, perhaps by an employee, perhaps by someone trying on different sizes.  but due diligence was not exercised when purchasing the shoes, nor when the person put them on and wore them for the day. 
where does responsibility lie? realistically, someone SHOULD be able to grab a box off the shelf and have the rightful expectation that the contents are correct. 
however, if the stores policy is not to allow returns if the merchandise has been used,  is it the stores fault if the buyer was ignorant of said policies?
im kinda surprised the store took such a hard line, but then again, I wasnt there to see the shoes when they were returned. 

in my opinion, if you are too honest to clean the shoes up before returning them, then you are too honest to expect the store to go against policy and refund you the money.  
sometimes people who are not "deceptive little sneaks" have to take the lumps to maintain their integrity. unfortunately, its sometimes the price paid for being an upstanding citizen.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 27, 2017)

I once picked out a nice pair of sneakers on display then found my size opened the box and there was a nice pair of funky old sneakers inside the box.Good thing I just didn't assume new sneakers of my correct size where in the box.Imagine trying to prove thats what was in the box after leaving the store.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> pretty much everyone is at fault here.


I got to disagree with you on this.  It ain't my fault.  I wasn't even there nor do I have any connection with the store.  

I live in Kansas, not some fancy dancy place like Florida.  Shoot, we hicks in the sticks here in Kansas only wear shoes on Sunday to church, to a funeral or two or when we be courting some purty gal, but we learnt to check the sizes of stuff.  You can't know how embarrassing it is be driving down the road on your tractor having a 16.9 X 34 tire on one side and a 16.9 X 38 on the other.  You look real silly leaning to one side like that on a tractor.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > pretty much everyone is at fault here.
> ...




ok *fine.*..

i will capitulate to your assertation that it is, in fact, _*not*_ your fault.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm tying my fingers up with my tongue so I don't type any more than I already have.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Whats capitulate mean?  Is that where them there politicians get together an argue or something.  Are the capitulating when they do that?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I believe your thinking of "catapulting"


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 27, 2017)

Designer said:


> ClickAddict said:
> 
> 
> > In this case I personally believe the fault does not fall on the store.
> ...



You'll note I said...   "I personally believe"... not "I personally know". 

 It is my opinion.  I know others may differ. if he felt he was not at fault then I suggested what he could do.

You also cut out the  "However, since it's not a clear black and white case" which further points to my acknowledging that it is my opinion and I can see people interpreting another way....

but go ahead and just use the parts you want to advocate jumping to some ridiculous conclusion that I would advocate killing someone.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

ClickAddict said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > ClickAddict said:
> ...



for the record, I would advocate catapulting someone.


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> ClickAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



Just make sure you have the right size bucket for the catapult..... I hear you cant return them once you put someone in it.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2017)

ClickAddict said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > ClickAddict said:
> ...



nah...ill just wipe it down first.


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Shutterpug said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I doubt the show stores have sock police watching to make sure customers are wearing socks before they try on shoes. Most stores don't even have a clerk to help if needed. It's not the customers job to check to make sure the correct size shoe is in the box as shown.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 27, 2017)

This is true no sock police and help is certainly lacking these days.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

bogeyguy said:


> It's not the customers job to check to make sure the correct size shoe is in the box as shown.


No, but with the quality of some employees and oversight, why take a chance?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 27, 2017)

snowbear said:


> bogeyguy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the customers job to check to make sure the correct size shoe is in the box as shown.
> ...



... and unless you have nothing else better to do with your time, check it so you don't have to go through the mess after.  LOL  It's 10 seconds to check vs hours of going back and forth with the store, or wearing the wrong shoes size for the entire day.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 28, 2017)

bogeyguy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Shutterpug said:
> ...


I don't know about show stores, but the shoe stores we shop at do.  They also have staff that waits on you since we go to real shoe stores, not the discount throw it all out on the isles places like Payless or Walmart.   Where we buy our shoes they have one sample pair on display of each kind of shoe they sell, the stock is in the back.  The sample is usually is some size small enough no one would want to steal it anyway.  You tell the clerk you size and they go in back and bring out the pair in the size you requested.  They also make sure you have some kind of sock on even if it is one of their little disposable booties before you try it on.  

Maybe us hicks in the sticks just take hygiene a little more seriously or maybe we just get better service.  Even at the Academy Sports the clerk checked the size of the shoes in the box when my wife bought some new athletic shoes.     Perhaps you need to change where you shop for shoes.


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> .. the clerk checked the size of the shoes in the box ..


Yup, they always check.  They check them when they take them out and they check them again when they put them back in. 

Shoe clerk 101. 

Before lunch.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 28, 2017)

In department stores where there are actual people who wait on customers, seems like they usually double check to make sure the shoes are in the correct box (matching the size on the shoes and on the box...). Probably to try to prevent returns because of a mix up. 

Then again there are places like the clearance section upstairs at DSW where you fend for yourself and I usually try to make sure I've got the right box. But sometimes if you're in a hurry or just don't think to double check before you go I'm not sure if there's much that can be done with that store policy. I suppose there may have been people who brought in shoes that looked like they'd been worn quite a bit and have had them awhile and still wanted their money back so the store came up with this kind of policy.


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like a clear case of false description to me.  The shoe size was part of the description of the product, and it was not accurate, retailer guilty and needs to repl e the product or be prosecuted.  

“Any person who shall use in connection with any goods any false description or representation, including words or symbols tending falsely to describe or represent the same, and shall cause such goods to enter into commerce, shall be liable to a civil action by any person who believes that he is or is likely to be damaged by the use of any such false description or representation”. [15 USCS § 1125]


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Looks like a clear case of false description to me.  The shoe size was part of the description of the product, and it was not accurate, retailer guilty and needs to repl e the product or be prosecuted.
> 
> “Any person who shall use in connection with any goods any false description or representation, including words or symbols tending falsely to describe or represent the same, and shall cause such goods to enter into commerce, shall be liable to a civil action by any person who believes that he is or is likely to be damaged by the use of any such false description or representation”. [15 USCS § 1125]


And your proof of intent on the part of the shoe company is?????????   Intent is a large part of such decisions.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2017)

Frankinfuji said:


> Looks like a clear case of false description to me.  The shoe size was part of the description of the product,


How do you know it was the same pair of shoes?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess you'd have to go to one of those 'self serve' type shoe stores to see what it's like, but basically the customers fend for themselves! There aren't any clerks or salespeople to assist customers so I don't think there'd be an expectation of getting waited on or shoes actually being in the correct boxes; so I don't think it would be a case of misrepresentation. I mean if a place is called Payless or Shoe Carnival doesn't the name give you some idea what to expect? lol (you'll find bargains and have as much fun as at a carnival?!)


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I guess you'd have to go to one of those 'self serve' type shoe stores to see what it's like, ..


Been there, done that.  I've bought lots of shoes at Payless, and I have nothing against them except for the quality of their shoes.  I hope you haven't missed my point.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 29, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > If the shoe store does not have a policy that all shoes must be tried on with socks or foot sox then it is not a place that I will shop for shoes.  Most health codes require that all footwear must be tried on in store with some sort of socks or even better foot sox.   There is also a difference between a couple of minutes and 8 to 10 hours.
> ...


No proof that the business is evil, but the business COULD eat the loss for putting the wrong sized shoes in the 9.5 box.  Customer could have caught the error, but it wasn't the customer's error, it was the vendors.

Not sure the vendor put the wrong shoes in the box?  Well, it is STILL the vendor's fault as it was negligent of the clerk not to check the shoe sizing when ringing it up.

Store doesn't want to go to that bother for each transaction? Fine- just eat the cost of the shoes when this happens.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 29, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Not sure the vendor put the wrong shoes in the box?  Well, it is STILL the vendor's fault as it was negligent of the clerk not to check the shoe sizing when ringing it up.
> 
> Store doesn't want to go to that bother for each transaction? Fine- just eat the cost of the shoes when this happens.




... and if the customers dont' want to have to go through the hassle, its 10 seconds to check the shoes size.... or several days arguing back and forth regardless of who's at fault.  I guess it depends on how much time people have on their hands, and how they want to spend it.  LOL


----------



## Peeb (Apr 29, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure the vendor put the wrong shoes in the box?  Well, it is STILL the vendor's fault as it was negligent of the clerk not to check the shoe sizing when ringing it up.
> ...


Where I come from, retail is a customer-oriented business and the customer is always right in a circumstance where both sides could have done better.  If you want to blame the customer and invite them to shop elsewhere, I'm pretty sure there will be other retailers who are happy to take their money!  Your call....

OTOH, if you view customers as a vast unlimited resources and you want to weed out 'bad apples' who stupidly read your packaging without cross-checking the product, then the approach of smacking them in the face with a cold inflexible 'policy' has 'win' written all over it.  You've successfully trimmed your retail tree of a stupid loser AND all his friends/family who will hear how harshly your business treats customers.  LOL


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2017)

I wonder what the store's side of the story is.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 29, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure the vendor put the wrong shoes in the box?  Well, it is STILL the vendor's fault as it was negligent of the clerk not to check the shoe sizing when ringing it up.
> ...



I dont think the actual return was the issue.
I believe the issue was that the shoes had been worn all day and returned "dirty", therefore unable to be resold.  The store policy was not to accept returns that were not in
resaleable condition.  Had the shoes been returned in the same condition they left the store in, im pretty sure the refund would have been given./ 

shoes were used, _*admittedly*_ brought back dirty,  full refund was expected, store refused to accept return based on their policy, store labeled "Evil".
its weird to me that people are so intently focused on the shoe size issue, when it clearly was not the actual problem with the return.
I mean, the guy wore them all day...wore them a* full day* before they were brought back.

and yes...I get it. customer service industry, customer is always right, etc etc...
business = evil, so sticking it to them isn't considered bad. they can take the hit, so its fine.
do some stores bend their own policy rules to make customers happy? of course. plenty of places go above and beyond. but why is the store "evil" for not breaking a rule that the customer should know when buying their product? the store is evil for not taking the hit when that return policy was clearly violated?
maybe its bad for business, maybe its just good form to bend a little to make a customer happy...but since when did refusing to break policy when someone doesn't follow the rules become "evil"?
why is the store the only entity here expected to be held accountable for their actions?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Who says the store put the wrong size shoes in the box.  It could have been another customer, it could have been the customer that bought the shoes.  It wouldn't be the first time someone did such a thing.  You make far too many assumptions, and you know what they say about assumptions. 

_Caveat emptor._  The buyer has just as much responsibility to perform due diligence as does the seller when conducting any transaction.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm with the Evil Shoe Company I'm afraid. The issue was not that there is a problem with the shoe that would make the company responsible (like a manufacturing defect that made a shoe not fit for purpose), nor is it an issue with labeling, as shoes (and clothes) can vary in dimensions even for the ssme size depending on which company makes them. Most companies will take returns as long as the footwear has not been worn outside, which is more than they legally have to do. The real issue is that you and your friend did not check if they fit before use, and that, I'm afraid is on you and your friend.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's a suggestion: check the shoes size if you don't want to deal with this, being right or wrong.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 30, 2017)

i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...


----------



## Peeb (Apr 30, 2017)

Braineack said:


> i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...


Obviously not everybody is a ... (wait for it)...

Braineak.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2017)

Braineack said:


> i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...


Pa-lease.  Must we bring common sense into the discussion?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...
> ...


----------



## Peeb (Apr 30, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...
> ...


Common sense pales in the face of cute kittens.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2017)

Peeb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


So where are the kittens?


----------



## Peeb (Apr 30, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Fair question- the link (not the kitten) is fixed


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2017)

Braineack said:


> i still dunno why someone would wear shoes that obviously didnt fit, regardless of whatever size was printed on the box label, or shoe tongue...


If we disregard what was written in the OP, and instead consider the issue from the point of view of a store clerk, we get a completely different perspective.  

I choose not to be more specific.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 30, 2017)

Peeb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


Well fix the kittens.


----------

